# Z4 M Coupe TC Kline Suspension Install & Tire Question



## fltplan (Sep 25, 2010)

07 Z4 M Coupe (on it's way down the slope)

Okay, here's the deal. Ran into TC at the San Diego Autocross a couple weeks ago. I will be taking my car up to his shop next week to have everything installed by him personally. When I initial spoke with him, we were talking V710's and A6's for tire selection with a seperate set of track wheels. After talking with him today, he said the A6's will last 2 events with the driving time at a SD PCA event. That's a little too little for me. I want to run a tire that can make 5 events. Autox or track or some combination of them. What is a good tire to do such a thing? I will be running stock wheels and tires a couple days a week, but this car won't be a daily driver any more, just occasional use other than the events. 

TC mentioned a good, cheap, cast wheel was the TR Motorsports MT-1's. I like the look of the wheel and will probably go with it. 

What are some good tires for what I'm trying to do? Since I'm going full tilt on the suspension and wheels, I would like to get the best tire, but just can't stomach $1200 every 3rd event. Your advice is greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## fltplan (Sep 25, 2010)

Also, I would like to drive the car to the local events (15-20 miles).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Autocross and track tires are different.

Autocross tires are very soft to work when cooler and designed to heat up very fast. Track tires heat up slower and need the heat to work well.

Also, for autocross you are competing, so you want the best traction PERIOD.

For track, you are not competing, so you want a tire that works well, but lasts.

So if you do both, you need 3 sets of wheels/tires. Street, Autocross, Track.

I run Dunlop Super Sport Race or Michelin Pilot Sport Cup tires on the track. Toyo has some nice tires that work well for track and last.

I haven't autocrossed for a while, but I used A series Ho-hos.

And if you start actual racing, you get back into max traction.


----------

